# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Private Dancer - von Stephen Leather

## Daniel Sun

Wer kennt es schon, wer hat es gelesen?

Ich habe es mir in Bangkok für 365 Baht gekauft und erst jetzt angefangen zu lesen.
Es macht Spaß zu lesen, da es immer wieder aus anderen Sichtweisen beschrieben wird. 
In der Story geht es um einen Traveler-Book-Writer, der sich mit der Tänzerin Joy aus der Zombi Agogo einläßt, aber leßt selbst...

Heute habe ich es hier entdeckt....
Private Dancer

----------


## Hua Hin

oder hier

http://www.amazon.de/Private-Dancer-Ste ... 427&sr=1-1

----------


## Hua Hin

hab grad mal gestöbert.
Wer kennt denn dieses Buch?

http://www.amazon.de/Die-Asiatische-Fra ... merReviews

Die Rezensionen weiter unten lesen....

@Daniel, ich darf wohl annehmen, dass Du P.D. in Englisch liest?

Gruss Alex

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ...@Daniel, ich darf wohl annehmen, dass Du P.D. in Englisch liest?


Ja, wieso gibt es das auch in Deutsch?

Übrigens der erste Link führt zu dem gesamten Buch als Online-Ausgabe bei Google Books!
Somit kann man die 365 Baht sparen und es Online lesen!

----------


## Hua Hin

Kann man es auch downloaden, Daniel?

Einer der Rezensionisten behauptete jedenfalls, dass P.D. schon auf Deutsch gibt.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Kann man es auch downloaden, Daniel?


Keine Ahnung, kann ich mir aber fast nicht vorstellen....wollen doch alle was verdienen!




> Einer der Rezensionisten behauptete jedenfalls, dass P.D. schon auf Deutsch gibt.


Hab wieder keine Ahnung, hab es bisher nur die englische Ausgabe gesehen.

----------


## Samuianer

SUPERRRRRRRRR Story!

Das Cover-Bild war nicht umsonst laengere Zeit mein Avatar!



Auch gut:
"Teufelskreis Bangkok" John Ralston Saul http://www.amazon.co.jp/Goldriff-Teu.../dp/342661068X

"The Big Mango" by Jake Needham http://www.dcothai.com/product_info.php?products_id=53

"Tea Money" by Jake Needham
http://www.dcothai.com/product_info.php?products_id=63

diese Fiction-Romane geben einen guten Einblick in so manche Gepflogenheiten der "Welt" hier.

viel Spass!

----------


## Met Prik

> Wer kennt es schon, wer hat es gelesen?


Eines der besten Buecher, die ich gelesen habe.

Unbedingt zu empfehlen fuer die Liebeskasper aus dem N.....   ::

----------


## Samuianer

...meine mal es war im N...... wo jemand einige Seiten der deutschen Uebersetzung eingestellt hatte und dann war Ruhe...

----------

Eines meiner Lieblingsbücher:

Nix wie weg - Die Deutschen kommen

----------


## Samuianer

> Eines meiner Lieblingsbücher:
> 
> Nix wie weg - Die Deutschen kommen


hmmmmmm... zupf, zupf, zuepfel? 

So hat halt jeder seine Preferenzen!   :cool:

----------

Wurde von einem Deutschen geschrieben (bzw. mehr gezeichnet, da Cartoongeschichten ) , der halt mal mit offenen Augen seine Landsleute in Thailand ein wenig beobachtet hat.

Das ist ihm meiner Meinung nach gut gelungen und hat hier nichts mit zupfen zu tun.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hast du noch einen Link dazu, Stefan?

----------

> Hast du noch einen Link dazu, Stefan?


Leider nicht. Hab es in so nem Falang-Lesestoff-Dealershop in Hua Hin gefunden.

----------


## Samuianer

so in Richtung GAD?

----------

> so in Richtung GAD?


Nen bisschen. Nicht ganz so feiner Humor -  derber.

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> so in Richtung GAD?
> 
> 
> Nen bisschen. Nicht ganz so feiner Humor -  derber.



Nich mal Google laesst was gucken...

----------

Hab auch schon gesucht.........


Wenn es mir richtig ist, konnte man das Ding auch mal über die SOAZ bestellen. Zumindest war da mal nen Inserat.

----------


## Samuianer

Na dann, wahrscheinlich kleine Auflage und wenig oder keine Promotion, nur Verlagsintern...kein Wunder!

----------

> ...kein Wunder!


Jo wer sowas macht ist nen Verräter am eigenen Volke.   ::

----------


## Met Prik

> Zitat von Daniel Sun
> 
> Hast du noch einen Link dazu, Stefan?
> 
> 
> Leider nicht. Hab es in so nem Falang-Lesestoff-Dealershop in Hua Hin gefunden.


Hier hab ich was gefunden ... ganz unten ist eine kleine Grafik von dem Buch.
Das Buch kann man anscheinend auch ueber diese Seite bestellen.

http://www.deutschervisaservice.com/contact0.html

----------


## schiene

::  Sorry,hab gerad gesehen das der Link schon gepostet wurde!!!

Das Buch könnt ihr im Internet hier lesen.Allerdings fehlten die esten 9 Seiten.
http://books.google.de/books?id=EkPEu76 ... il#PPP1,M1

----------


## Louis

[quote=Daniel Sun][quote="Hua Hin":2sc8mr6h]...@Daniel, ich darf wohl annehmen, dass Du P.D. in Englisch liest?[/quote]
Ja, wieso gibt es das auch in Deutsch?
[/quote:2sc8mr6h]

Ja, das Buch gibt es seit einiger Zeit auch auf Deutsch - in thailändischen Buchläden wie AsiaBooks, Bookazine oder D.K. erhältlich. Man kann es auch direkt beim TIP bestellen.

Ich hoffe, daß die Admins es erlauben, daß ich hier mal einen Link zu Bamboo Sinfonia reinstelle. Das ist ein thailändischer Verlag, der thailandbezogene Bücher in diversen Sprachen (Englisch, Französisch, Schwedisch, Deutsch) veröffentlicht, darunter auch "Private Dancer" auf Deutsch und noch viele andere Bücher.

[url="http://www.bamboosinfonia.com/deutschebuecher.html"]http://www.bamboosinfonia.com/deutschebuecher.html[/url]

----------


## Samuianer

Was mich noch interessieren wuerde, da mir englisch lesen genauso "schwer faellt" wie deutsch, wie ist der Original Titel von "Erst 13" und wer der Schriftsteller, das Gleiche bei "Ein Farang schlaegt zurueck!" ?

hat die schon Jemand gelesen?

----------


## Met Prik

> Was mich noch interessieren wuerde, da mir englisch lesen genauso "schwer faellt" wie deutsch, wie ist der Original Titel von "Erst 13" und wer der Schriftsteller?


Manfred, guckst du hier: http://www.amazon.com/Only-13-Julia-.../dp/0977284107

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> Was mich noch interessieren wuerde, da mir englisch lesen genauso "schwer faellt" wie deutsch, wie ist der Original Titel von "Erst 13" und wer der Schriftsteller?
> 
> 
> Manfred, guckst du hier: http://www.amazon.com/Only-13-Julia-.../dp/0977284107


Merci, mille Grazie, mange tak!
lese, schaue gern das Original.. geht mir bei Synchron und Uebersetzungen zuviel verloren!


P.S.
Mit meiner Tournee wird's erst was NACH Songkran, zuviele Angestellte wollen auch los...

----------


## Louis

> wie ist der Original Titel von "Erst 13" und wer der Schriftsteller, das Gleiche bei "Ein Farang schlaegt zurueck!" ?


In Thailand ist "Erst 13" zur Zeit noch unter dem Titel "My name Lon - You like me?" erhältlich, wobei "Only 13 - The true story of Lon" eine erweiterte Fassung ist, auf die sich die deutsche Übersetzung stützt. Autoren sind Julia Manzanares und Derek Kent.

"Ein Farang schlägt zurück" wird bald als "A Farang Strikes Back" auf Englisch erhältlich sein, allerdings handelt es sich hier bei der deutschen Fassung um das Original.

----------


## schiene

@Louis
kann leider nix über die Höhe der Versandkosten nach Deutschland auf der empfohlen Seite von dir finden.
kannste was dazu sagen?
http://www.bamboosinfonia.com/deutschebuecher.html

----------


## Louis

Ich hab Dir eine BM geschickt.

----------


## schiene

Hab das Buch heute fertiggelesen und für gut und empfehlenswert empfunden.
Sehr gut vom Autor beobachtet und geschildert.
Vielleicht ein bisschen zu krass pauschalisiert aber dies war wohl auch sicher seine Absicht.

Ab morgen lese ich "Ein Farang schlägt zurück" von Louis.
Louis,entäusche mich nicht mit deinem Buch.Die Maßstäbe werden an Privat Dancer festgelegt  :cool:

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na Schiene, da erwarte aber nicht zuviel.
Es läßt sich zwar gut lesen, aber ist doch sehr viel einfacher gestrickt, als der Private Dancer.
Vieles ist irgendwie zu vorhersehbar, aber ich fand es denoch ganz amüsant!

----------


## Samuianer

> .....,entäusche mich nicht mit deinem Buch.Die Maßstäbe werden an Privat Dancer festgelegt



Wenn du da durch bist empfehle ich "Women of Bangkok" by Jack Reynolds

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> .....,entäusche mich nicht mit deinem Buch.Die Maßstäbe werden an Privat Dancer festgelegt 
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn du da durch bist empfehle ich "Women of Bangkok" by Jack Reynolds


zum lesen für englischsprachige Bücher ist mein engl.leider zu schlecht  ::  
gibts das auch auf deutsch??

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von schiene
> 
> ...


Ist mir nicht bekannt!

Schade, gerade was Thailand betrifft, ist in englischer Sprache weit, weit mehr zu finden als in Deutsch, Qualitaet will ich erst gar ncht erwaehnen!

----------

gibts auch bei http://www.thaibuchladen.com und http://www.thailand-buchhandel.de

----------

